# Do You Ever Think Your Friends Hate You??



## starcrossedlover

_Has something like this ever happened to anyone else? Sometimes when Im sitting in class, i am suddenly overwhelmed with the suspicion that my friends dont really like me, and that they think Im annoying. And I start to wonder if they are just pretending to like me as a joke. I dont know why this happens. I blame SA. Or maybe cuz I have had lots of people lie to me, or keep things hidden from me. Hmm, I dont know, but I hate it. Does anyone else have this problem??_


----------



## broseph

All the time. I live in a dorm and sometimes I get the feeling that some of the people that live near me think I'm a crazy person and avoid me. It's completely ridiculous, I've never even spoken with these people. I think it's mostly because of SA, everyone gets lied to and they still turn out ok.


----------



## Dark Drifter

If I had any friends left I'd say yes. A few of them grew to dislike me for their own reasons so I don't talk to them anymore seeing there's no point. I've had that feeling before and in some cases my hunch is right but other times it isn't. One girl and I had a rough friendship because I thought she hated me secretly and she thought I hated her secretly. Funny isn't it? Sadly she moved away so not too much I can do to "make up" for my stupidity or anything.


----------



## JohnParker

YES. I'm a bit paranoid like that.


----------



## shy girl

Recently it has been better except today when some stupid boy in my form wrote unkind comments on my facebook. I know I'm overreacting, because he's just that sort of person but it has knocked my confidence.

I do it because, like the OP, in the past people who I thought were friends have bullied me. At christmas last year I decided I couldn't risk that happening again so I completely isolated myself. Of course I got lonely and luckily some people tried to make friends with me and just recently I've been feeling liked. Now I'm not so sure.


----------



## kiirby

Sometimes I get the impression that my friends only hang out with my because they pity me. I know it's not true, but there's this underlying paranoia that makes me question why anyone would want to share my company.


----------



## starcrossedlover

_Wow, I guess Im not the only one then. Its nice to know that others have that same issue, but Im sorry you do cuz it sucks! Sometimes the only way I get through the day is by reminding myself that its all in my head. If any of you ever need someone to talk to,feel free to send me a message. I'd love to help!_


----------



## Kelsea N

all the time. but it's actually been true a lot of the time. sometimes sa pegs you as being unfun or *****y. i'm just nervous.


----------



## EmptyRoom

Not necessarily hate, but I think that they find me annoying at times and a bit fake. (Sometimes I put on a facade and I'm sure they see through it)
Though I do begin to think that a "friend" of mine is beginning to dislike me.


----------



## King Moonracer

At least you have friends


----------



## InadvertentLoveCrisis

King Moonracer said:


> At least you have friends


*Thumbs up*


----------



## Kakaka

I don't think any of them hate me but I often feel they value me a lot less then I value them.


----------



## Max Horowitz

King Moonracer said:


> At least you have friends


Yep.


----------



## amene

YES! sometimes, I get that feeling and it makes me sad. I don't think it's true, but just a feeling I have. I do think that the friends, well people I use to know or thought were my friends don't really care about me. They only talk to me on fb, which is rare no so I don't bother to even go on anymore and only small stupid stuff, no one ever wanted to atcaully hangout with me or anything. or text me for a ****ing favor.

But, the number of friendships I had has gone down drastically, I'm not even going to say.
But, at leaset I sometimes have soemone to text or call or email..but sometimes I wish I had more friends and would be able to talk to more people, because they have their own friends, which is way more than me and I feel like a loser.:? I went off topic sorry...

Oh, I know people lie to me, but I don't say anything.


----------



## xTKsaucex

King Moonracer said:


> At least you have friends


having a group of "friends" who take puns at your expense can be just as bad, if not worse, than not having any. :no - happened in the past and its hard as you aint sure where you stand with people like that.


----------



## LALoner

I used to feel that way. Some of my so-called friends did hate me but I was paranoid about the good friends too. I eventually decided I was projecting my feelings about my parents onto my friends. My parents hate me. I don't know why they had children.


----------



## naylovesava

yesyesyesyesyes.
Well it sure seems like they do because I'm always ignored. But I can't really incorporate myself in their conversations since all they do is gossip, and I'm not into that. 
I just sit there


----------



## PaFfanatic

Oh gosh yes! I see my "friends" all the time at school and we hang out after school and stuff, but never outside of school. It bugs me so much! I feel like they don't want to be seen with me in public which is why they choose to go places without me. It makes me wonder what I'm doing wrong...


----------



## Bosonfield

Yeah, I felt that way in like 8th grade. I thought my "friends" were just around me to learn things about me that they could laugh at behind my back, and they told me they liked the music I gave them merely out of politeness. Well, it wasn't true then, it was later. xD I never trusted them enough to share them any information that could have crucially affected my life. They never knew anything about me. But after a while, even I forgot everything about myself..


----------



## Ricebunnyx3

I had a friend who I loved being with because she was so hilarious and so cool, but I could tell she was annoyed by me and I bored her a lot. She even told me a few times that what I was saying was boring. And I always felt like she didn't want me around but was too nice to tell me so. And then once I confronted her and she was like no, I consider you a close friend. But now whenever I text her, which is rare because I don't want to bother her, she never texts me back, and we never talk anymore. It makes me feel really depressed because I thought she was an actual friend. She was the only friend I have in high school and now she won't even hang out with me.


----------



## millenniumman75

It's easy to get carried away in our own thinking. That's the sick thing about SA. We got a thought, assume it is true no matter what and roll with it - even when it is as wrong as wrong can be.


----------



## starsandmoons

not really hate but i've felt they rather be somewhere else like I was boring them.


----------



## voospenvi2734

If I'm not myself or confident around a person then I can't really call them a friend. There are a lot of kids at my school that take pity on me. I feel good and cherish when they hang out with me or see me alone and invite me to join them in whatever they're doing. But at the same time I realize that the feeling is not mutual, and I actually feel bad that their consience is making them befriend the kid with no friends, so I actually try to avoid these people sometimes. I don't want them to look bad on my behalf. So I don't have friends, just aquantences (my spelling isn't too good srry)


----------



## candiedsky

Two years ago I sat with these girls at lunch, and we joked and stuff- generally had a good time. Then I got the feeling that I annoyed them and they didn't want to sit with me, so for about two weeks I would stay in the bathroom at lunch. Then two weeks later I came to sit with them, and they looked geniunely happy to see me, asking where I had been and stuff. I made up the lame excuse that I had been grading papers for my french teacher at lunch, for extra credit because i was 'failing' ... truth was i had an A all year.

That's just a little story that reminded me of this thread...


----------



## Joe

Id say im the least liked of out my friend group. But i used to be a really bad tag along now I can actually speak a little with them.


----------



## Lyrical Lonely

Eh. I managed to convince myself (in my own messed up thinking, somehow) that a good friend of mine didn't give a **** about me. When I told him I felt that way, he got upset and said "You don't know me then." We've barely talked since. (That was in January, I think.)

And this other friend I was sure had more or less forgotten about me because I hadn't seen him or talked to him in about a year, apparently hadn't. When I bumped into him at school he glomped me.  But I haven't seen him since then.


----------



## Neutrino

Lyrical Lonely said:


> Eh. I managed to convince myself (in my own messed up thinking, somehow) that a good friend of mine didn't give a **** about me. When I told him I felt that way, he got upset and said "You don't know me then." We've barely talked since. (That was in January, I think.)
> 
> And this other friend I was sure had more or less forgotten about me because I hadn't seen him or talked to him in about a year, apparently hadn't. When I bumped into him at school he glomped me.  But I haven't seen him since then.


That's sad :/ thoughts ruin everything. It'll be okay though! *pats you on the back*

Hmm I don't think my friends hate me, but they certainly don't want me around. Not really because they don't like me, but because I'm so damn boring and quiet.


----------



## Lyrical Lonely

okcancel said:


> That's sad :/ thoughts ruin everything. It'll be okay though! *pats you on the back*
> 
> Hmm I don't think my friends hate me, but they certainly don't want me around. Not really because they don't like me, but because I'm so damn boring and quiet.


Yeah. It's for the best though I guess.

That really sucks. =/ I can definitely relate.


----------



## youngmoney

It's funny how this post came up right as I was thinking that my friends are starting to hate me. I can understand why though. They all live different schedules than I do, and I guess I should plan around their schedules. The good thing about friends though is that friendships can always be made and pursued.

YM


----------



## heldhostagebymyemotions

Yes, I think this all the time. I only have 1 friend, we hang around with each other at school all the time with this other girl, but I have a feeling that she likes her better than me, because even on Facebook and stuff they call each other "Sis" And I just feel so bad, it's like a part of me dies, because I know that she's my only friend and this other girl is taking her away from me


----------



## RUFB2327

Hate me? No. But I definitely believe they get annoyed with me sometimes and I don't blame them for it. Some of my habits can be pretty ridiculous.


----------



## whymee

yes i thought this on my best friend and thats why i left my old school and i regret that

you thinking that because of your S.A.D you need to know that what you are thinking is not real 

you need to control your beast and train him but dont ever feed him he will want more


----------



## erickz623

Oh yeah, all the time. I feel like everyone I encounter hates me for no reason.


----------



## determination

yep happens to me and probably most people with sa


----------



## emmaaa

Yes. Because it has happened so many times in the past when I thought someone was my friend but it turned out they hated me.... Now I'm just paranoid and think all my friends hate me if they don't answer a text right away or talk to me in a while.


----------



## Bethxo

*I have it.*

I have it to. I've had it since year 7. Its horrible and i would love someone to talk to about it. That understand what i'm going through. I have a popular group of friends and they don't know i'm like this. They knew i worried abit. But now i've stopped telling them. Add me, so we can talk about it. :yes


----------



## Nightless

Yeah, definitely. People always say that my friends and I seem so close but I don't think that's entirely true. I always feel like they're annoyed of having me around. When I'm alone with one of them, I get so awkward and I can tell she feels it too. Maybe it'd be best if I just stopped hanging out with them. I probably just make things worse.


----------



## NoHeart

What friends?


----------



## karki23

Oh my god, ALL the time!


----------



## Amity

This happens to me! I'm in a constant fear that they all hate me and just pity me. I'm too scared to confront them about it because that might make them admit it or drive them away from me. So I pretend everything's fine. Its the worst.

I'm very thankful for my friends, though. Even if they don't like me, its kind of them to pretend.


----------



## Gareth1996

Oh, yes. Sometimes I think I really annoy the few friends I have.

I often get this feeling when I'm in a group of people, no matter how well I know them, that they don't want me there, and that they're ignoring me and whatever. It's probably just me being paranoid but sometimes I'm not sure...


----------



## Unkn0wn Pleasures

When I had a group of friends, yes, all the time. Though by the end, I'm pretty sure they did. Well not _hate_ me, but just tolerated me out of pity. To be fair, by that time, I was depressed, boring as hell and always avoiding them.


----------



## Ayvee

All the time. Especially recently, since I'm sort of drifting away from most of them...
I feel like they're only being my freind because they feel bad for me or they didn't want to be rude and exclude me from their group sometimes.


----------



## Gurosan

if you don't care about sh1t they talk or might be talking and just go about your own stuff how you do it being you...eventually they will start to envy you{this happens when they start seeing how broken they actually are}. it will happen eventually so whatever, just keep doing what you do


----------



## catelyn

It happens. I think my friend is avoiding me since she doesn't call as she used to but I'm not sure


----------



## Pegasister

Yep. Sometimes I feel like people only talk to me because they feel sorry for me.


----------



## hopeless93

What friends?


----------



## Backwards

I don't think they hate me, more like they tolerate me. It's pretty obvious all but one of them (who is the only one I can actually trust... at least I hope) don't really like to be around me. I'm kind of the "backup friend;" that is, they'll only really talk to me/ask me to hang out if literally everyone else is busy. Not to mention if I happen to catch them on a bad day, they don't have any issue stonewalling me and essentially being total dicks.

But hey, it's better than sitting alone all the damn time.


----------



## courtney2014

i feel a lot like that. i feel like they're only friends with me because they're using me for whatever reason. i really only have 2 good friends and i know they both think i get annoying because they've told me.


----------



## Tabula_Rasa

Oh god yes..
I don't even talk to my close friends anymore because of this.
You're definitely not alone..


----------

